# accident



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

woke up to this today


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

heres some more


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

and the last of them


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

opps that had to leave a mark


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Honest officer, that house jumped out right in front of me!xysport


----------



## fans (Feb 4, 2004)

*Let's see*

relatively straight stretch of road, left that at what looks to be a 45 degree angle and couldn't stop. I predict it was someone in the Bush Administration that caused the accident, couldn't have been the drivers fault. Yes I am being a smart a**.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i really want to hear the details with this one


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

well atleast the driver didnt hit the truck prsport


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

said he was going 40 and slid off the road it was icy but the angle he left the road is a little funny the whole yard is an ice skating rink. he hit that concreate which kept him out of the house and then the porch. i woke up pretty damn fast. all he got was a cut on the head and elbow. he cracked that concrete and then the damage to the porch. his car is totaled broke the axle split the tranny and then some body damage.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

oh and did you see the tire tracks in the yard almost looks like 2 vehicles came in


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Amazing what less than a foot high peice of concrete can stop. I am really glad no one was hurt bad and that your house was not damaged extensively. Great idea taking the pictures to document and make sure the insurance makes it right. They will have to compensate for the tree and what ever other shrubs were damaged and make sure there is no hidden or structual damage to your house you may have to hire a professional to examine it.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

richsoucie said:


> oh and did you see the tire tracks in the yard almost looks like 2 vehicles came in


I noticed that also....


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

oh no!


----------



## motoxdk24 (Nov 26, 2005)

sure does look like two vehicles, looks kinda suspicious..... what was the drivers story?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

You know if you look at the pictures... I do not see how in the world those tracks are like that...even if he was sliding sideways or at an angle the tracks are just too far apart for it to be one vehicle... but then again there are no other tracks from a vehicle leaving the scene...I'm confused... 

Photo 8 definitely looks like two cars...Photo 9 also looks like two cars... look how far away the skid marks are...


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Frozen001 said:


> You know if you look at the pictures... I do not see how in the world those tracks are like that...even if he was sliding sideways or at an angle the tracks are just too far apart for it to be one vehicle... but then again there are no other tracks from a vehicle leaving the scene...I'm confused...
> 
> Photo 8 definitely looks like two cars...Photo 9 also looks like two cars... look how far away the skid marks are...


just looked at that again and i see that too ???????????? ????????????


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like someone else slid into that tree in Pic 8 and then he went sliding by that!


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

what a way to wake up, hope they have good insurance, BTW is that Route 2


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

The tracks are strange to say the least. I cant explain it. 

Weather it be from pictures or accidents I see with my own eyes, I always wonder how drivers manage to do these things. Its terrible for me to admit but I cant help but laugh when I see people in the ditches off the sides of the road. Maybe it will teach them not to drive too fast for conditions. Dont get me wrong I dont want anyone hurt or property damaged and I dont want to see it happen but you have to wonder what these people are thinking.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

meathead1134 said:


> what a way to wake up, hope they have good insurance, BTW is that Route 2


yes it is. drivers story is he slid off the road and hit the house. the thing with the tire tracks is the two that go threw the tree merge into one which would be the passenger side and the two that go around it merge into one that would be the driver side.


----------



## DAMSLandscaping (Aug 1, 2005)

Those Damn Massachusetts drivers!  ..hehehe


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

*all i can say is*

seen this many times when the weather gets bad thay think just bacause thay have a 4by4 you dont need too slow down


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

I live along a major highway, so I've seen this many times. Here's a few pics from SuperBowl Sunday. Notice how short that telephone pole is in the 2nd pic? Yeah, she went right through it. This is maybe 75 ft from my house, so not as close as yours richsoucie, but scary nonetheless.


----------



## Rappa (Dec 2, 2003)

Maybe the other set of tracks was the towtruck?


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

those were takin before the tow truck arrived


----------



## xlr8 (Dec 22, 2001)

Possibly the driver did a 360 trough the yard before impact?


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

the ones from the street in look pretty realistic to me looks like he went around sideways then looped it


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Maybe the driver was drunk and had someone following him and the person following him had a 2nd person with him who was sober. And when he hit the house the 2nd driver followed him and exchanged his passenger for the liberty driver. Thus not getting a dui. 

That is highly unlikley but you never know...

anyway that sucks about your house.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

we thought that too but there was no where near enough time for that


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

first auto over the night hit the tree, backed out.

second driver was just following the tracks and decided since someone got your tree he could do better. Tree and house!


All_Clear


----------

